# Is pornography immoral?



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

im·moral (i môr′əl)

adjective

1.not in conformity with accepted principles of right and wrong behavior
2.wicked
3.not in conformity with the accepted standards of proper sexual behavior; unchaste; lewd



por·nog·ra·phy (pôr näg′rə fē)

noun

1.writings, pictures, etc. intended primarily to arouse sexual desire
2.the production of such writings, pictures, etc



Based on the definition of immoral I would said, yes. Pornography is immoral. Ive been an active member of these boards for a couple of months and the majority of users here would most likely agree, and for varying reasons. 

Based on the second definition I would say it is not immoral. Pornography is everywhere. Marketers use it to sell their wears. Celebrities use it to endorse their movies, and to start buzz. Count the number of sexualized women you see over the course of a given day and tell me Pornography is immoral. Its everywhere. And if its everywhere and so strongly ingrained in our economy how can it be immoral? 

Take a look at these figures based on pornography consumption:

_The Business Of Smut: What Is It Worth? 
Adult Video $500 million to $1.8 billion 
Internet $1 billion 
Pay-Per-View $128 million 
Magazines $1 billion 
Total $2.6 billion to $3.9 billion 

Sources: Adams Media Research, Forrester Research, Veronis Suhler Communications Industry Report, IVD _

If its so immoral, why do Americans spend so much money lapping it up?


Heres more food for thought: If porn was to be an acceptable form of entertainment in mainstream society, would all the negative aspects of porn still be present?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I guess it depends on your definition of conformity and accepted. If porn is so prevalent, doesnt that make it accepted, and the new conformity?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't care if it is immoral or not! 

I live a life not hurting other people! 

I don't view porn evil, I don't run away from it, I don't become obsessed with it. My husband and I are both OK with it, we watch it to get horny, then we jump to each other to have sex. Porn is a tool for us instead of drugs! 

Some people might say that men become unreasonable with sex after they watch porn. But if they are unreasonable, then they are unreasonable if there is porn or not! 

Let's not forget men also learn a lot from porn. Do women just want vanilla sex? Are women happy just with missionary position? I don't know about others, obviously I am not OK just with vanilla sex. I want my husband to try different positions and different techniques. I am glad that he learned a lot from watching porn. How would he know to try licking me if he didn't watch porn? How would he know to try doggy on me if he didn't watch porn? 

For people who view porn immoral, they can stay away from porn, I am happy with their decision. 

For people who watch porn moderately and view porn as a tool, I won't wrinkle my nose at them. 

For people who are addicted to porn and porn is hurting their relationship, then they'd better rethink if it is worthwhile to do it! 

Being addicted to things is not healthy, no matter what kind of addiction it is! They are hurting themselves and people who are close to them!


----------



## KathyGriffinFan (Apr 4, 2011)

Porn can be addictive you immoral people and you're all going to hell!!!!! 

Just kiddin'. Yes, it CAN be addictive and that's the stigma that comes with it...but gambling, sex, drugs, food, are all addictive as well. Shoot, everything in this world can be addictive if you let it. 

That being said, my husband and I watch it, we don't abuse it, we are open and honest with each other and communicate when we want to use, and when we want to abstain from it a lil' bit.

Many things in life can be construed as "immoral." It's okay in my life and that's all that matters : )


----------



## CoffeeTime (Jul 3, 2011)

I grew up with a really *ucked up sense of what was or was not immoral. Women wearing pants, self confidence, self esteem, any sexual fantasy, masturbation, accomplishment, and riches were all immoral. It was path through hell out of that. 

Porn? I've watched it. I like it less and less through the years. It has helped at times to get the mood going. But I will keep the 'immoral' label for slave sex rings, molestation and rape, child neglect and endangerment, murder etc.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

There are many many issues with porn, I don't like to judge it by it's morality, because I think that has negative connotations and really it should be judged by how ethical it is and how ethical the porn industry is as whole.

Firstly there is nothing wrong with sex and exploring sexuality and nobody should be made to feel ashamed (unless they harming others- which porn does IMO). If people were given the go ahead to explore their sexuality in healthy respectful ways that valued people I believe we would all be better off, unfortunately porn does not allow for this.

Pornography is a money making machine, designed to exploit men and women in different ways, however women are the most exploited and degraded by pornography.

I don't believe it's ethical to use young women who are barely adults and exploit them for our own selfish reasons.

I don't believe it's ethical to support the flesh trade and reduce people to commodities. 

I do know and have posted info here to show that the sex industry does use women who are sex slaves. You would never know if who you are watching was a sex slave or not.

Most of the women in the industry have been sexually abused, come from low socio ecenomic families, are very likely to have alcohol and or drug abuse issues. Using young women like this is predatory behaviours. Predators typically pick young people with low self esteem and multiple issues and use that to their advantage just like porn industry.

I have read many studies that show it is highly addictive.

I have also seen many studies that show it changes mens brains and not in a good way. it changes how they view women on the whole, changes how they react to them and changes how they behave sexually.

It creates unrealistic ideas on sex for men and women. 

I have seen on this board alone that it has played a major part in many marital problems and break downs.

The sex in main stream porn is increasingly degrading every year and the focus of this degrading behaviour is women. People in the industry admit this. 

I believe any man or woman who truly values women and other human beings would not say that porn is good for men, women and society.

The facts are that most men would be dead against their wives and girlfriends and especially their daughters doing this, yet many refuse to acknowledge that it is unethical.:scratchhead:

It does nothing to value people, does not promote empathy and understanding, does not value women as whole people, and just treats men like giant penises, and women like cum buckets. 

Unfortunately I believe many people cannot look beyond their own desires and wants and do not care about what happens to others.


----------



## CoffeeTime (Jul 3, 2011)

Syrum said:


> There are many many issues with porn, I don't like to judge it by it's morality, because I think that has negative connotations and really it should be judged by how ethical it is and how ethical the porn industry is as whole.
> 
> Firstly there is nothing wrong with sex and exploring sexuality and nobody should be made to feel ashamed (unless they harming others- which porn does IMO). If people were given the go ahead to explore their sexuality in healthy respectful ways that valued people I believe we would all be better off, unfortunately porn does not allow for this.
> 
> ...


Well I haven't thought about it like that, and yes I would be upset if my daughter or son was caught up with making porns. It also disturbs me of the barely legal exploitation and what you have mentioned about sex slave rings. There are people as well who do this for money, fame, etc. I think there are two sides to this thing... between what you are talking about and those who do it because that is what they truly choose to do for whatever reason.


----------



## fhg1893 (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't think that declaring it immoral works without sufficient consideration of just what about it makes it immoral. 

Obviously, we have a rapacious demand for pornography. That demand includes scenarios, actors, and methods in every manner and of every method imaginable. 

Certainly, there can be problems involved in the production, and consumption of pornography. It can be addictive. If it was made by exploiting minors, obviously. If real human beings are being used as models, then if it's no longer an act of sexual expression, but an act of violence, then we'd have a problem. For example, if a person went out and raped someone, videoed the crime, and distributed it online, the resultant pornographic material would be unethical as the result of a horrific and violent crime.

But erotically explicit material in and of its self with no particular qualification or reduction in scope being immoral? Because this definition is simply so broad that we could count virtually all of western cultural expression after _The Canterbury Tales,_ and most before that too, there has to be a valid reason for declaring it immoral. Violent material is in my mind, deserving of more scorn than visual depictions of what happy, adult people do when they want to feel good and share sexual pleasure. So long as no one is harmed, and that includes the audience, then there really isn't anything unethical, or glaringly immoral about pornography.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

And by the definition of morality and todays standards given how pornography and it's use is seen as the norm I don't see how it would be judged as immoral. 

I can't even count how many mainstream prime time television shows talk about pornography as if it is very normal and expected viewing.

And that is why it should be judged on it's ethics.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

I guess it can depend on what you find moral about it.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

"I have also seen many studies that show it changes mens brains and not in a good way. it changes how they view women on the whole, changes how they react to them and changes how they behave sexually."

I don't need a study to tell me this as I was on the receiving end. 
I think if people want porn to improve their relationship there is enough video equipment out there that they can make their own home-grown to watch. Then if a guy is away from his wife, he has something to watch that is both physical and emotional.


----------

